# Fragen zu Sockets Client



## numerus (11. Jul 2015)

Hallo, hab ein Problem bezüglich Netzwerkprogrammierung. Problem ist, dass er vll dieses Thema in der klausur drannehmen möchte, die schon bald ist :-0 aber wir er nur kurz besprochen haben.
Er meint, er stellt leichte Aufgaben wie rechnername gegeben, port zb.80 und als nachricht: irgendwas. irgendwas soll 10 mal ausgegeben werden.

Ich hab heut viele Codes mit Clients und Server angeschaut und hab somit angefangen heut einen selber zu prog. 
Frage: wie kann ich dem socket sagen, dass er das wort, welches eingegeben wurde 10 mal sagen soll? habs mit ner for-Schleife gemacht aber da geht er nur ins Exception...
Sorry, dass ich euch diesbezüglich nerve aber meine Mädels bekommen es auch nicht hin 

MfG


----------



## InfectedBytes (11. Jul 2015)

natürlich solltest du das mit einer Schleife machen.
Aber ohne deinen Code zu sehen, können wir nicht sagen was du falsch gemacht hast.


----------



## Major_Sauce (11. Jul 2015)

Im Endeffekt sieht eine Server-Client Anwendung in etwa so aus (Pseudocode):


```
//Server:

Socket initialisieren
Auf Client warten
Bei eingehender Verbindung Kommunikation aufnehmen

//Client

Socket initialisieren
Auf Kommunikation vom Server warten
Daten verarbeiten / antworten
```

Wenn du das Wort welches 10 mal ausgegeben hast schon als String gespeichert hast, dann sollte das gar kein Problem sein ?!:


```
//String speichern, kann bei dir anders aussehen
String input = client.getReader().readLine();

for(int i = 0; i < 10; i++){
    System.out.println(input);
}
```
#

mfg Major


----------



## numerus (11. Jul 2015)

Hallöchen, danke für eure Unterstützung. Habs schon selber hinbekommen. Hatte nach der for-Schleife den Blockende (also dieshier } )vergessen .


----------

